# Tuna Light Lunch - John West



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

On a fat loss regime at the minute. Not so much as an out n out cut. Everything is dead clean i.e. chicken with spices green veg and basmati rice. No sauces etc. Except I found John West Tuna Light Lunchs. They seem pretty good and convenient when in a rush. Eating one now Med style. Macros is 211 calories, 18.7g protein, carbs 10g (4.3 sugars) Fat 1.9g. I do normally stay away from convenience meals and eat everything from scratch but think I may implement one or two of these a week from now on. Seems pretty good to me? Anyone else tried them?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Never tried them and to be honest dont think i ever would.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Surely copy them, make your own, much cheaper and you choose the macros!


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice meals but what is the salt content?

I go through quite a lot of those sports meals from sports kitchen, work out about £3 each and 30g pro, 30g complex carbs, some good fats and total around 320 kcals.

Like a pot noodle but much tastier and surprisingly filling.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I used to have them a lot . Quite nice, very vinergery though. Also a dear way to get a bit of tuna pepper and sweet corn.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Convenience meals are never cheap!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

If your lucky I think you can get them in places like home and bargain and bargain madness. Makes them a lot cheaper.


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

liftmore said:


> Nice meals but what is the salt content?
> 
> I go through quite a lot of those sports meals from sports kitchen, work out about £3 each and 30g pro, 30g complex carbs, some good fats and total around 320 kcals.
> 
> Like a pot noodle but much tastier and surprisingly filling.


0.3g sodium (0.8g of salt)


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

stoatman said:


> If your lucky I think you can get them in places like home and bargain and bargain madness. Makes them a lot cheaper.


They always seem to be on offer tbh like!


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

stoatman said:


> I used to have them a lot . Quite nice, very vinergery though. Also a dear way to get a bit of tuna pepper and sweet corn.


dunno man the french ones has alot of stuff id not bother cooking lol!


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Surely copy them, make your own, much cheaper and you choose the macros!


I cook everything from scratch just a convenience for me when am being lazy


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Only tried them once and nearly threw up, was disgusting.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I have 1 or 2 no drain tin tuna in olive oil a day


----------



## Jaymehh (Jul 16, 2012)

Only ever tried them once not to bad... but it was just easier and cheaper to prepare myself


----------

